# 750 vs 650 carbs .. Same?



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are the 650 and 750 carbs the same besides jetting ? I wanna produce more power .. If the carb bores are bigger with my 3" intake i could jet it differently and get more air in and get a full header system for my air out and increase the fuel... Plus i might go 750 jugs later on... Or are the carbs the same?... Let me know thanks!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No the carbs are not the same. The 650 carbs are 32mm and I believe the 750 carbs are 34mm. I have a set of 4 38mm carbs still racked together if you're interested in them. They are off of a CB900. Would have to make or buy some intake boots for them and modify your air box, but they would give ya ALOT more fuel !! LOL


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Would bigger carbs on a 650 create more power tho?

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

I was thinking the 750 carbs on the 650 ..


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would highly doubt 750 carbs on a 650 are gonna do anything. If you are going to go big bore cylinders,the 650 carbs should handle it with re jetting. Do a search on this topic under BBK 650.


----------



## 08-650 (Jan 25, 2014)

750 I and 650i have the same carbs.650 SRA is different.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Really.. So i assum the jetting is different.. How about the pilot jet are they the same?


----------



## 08-650 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have had the 650i and 750i carbs side by side,visually there the same but im sure the jetting is different.Im sure as soon as they get a chance one of these guys will tell you exactly what you need to know.Most of these Guys know there stuff and are more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

the 650I and 750I carbs are the same just different jets,do to smaller bore and stroke,so changing to a 750 carb would do nothing for you,if you want more power put bigger pistons and cams,a 750 jug will fit right on a 650I bottom end and make it a 715 and add a stage 3 cam and dual valve springs and it will be a running brute!


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Perfect thanks a lot gentlemen ! I will be looking forward to doing that 750 conversion in the future! Thanks for all info .


----------

